# Move to Calgary from Perth Australia



## Scossie (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some advice about the cost of living in Calgary versus Perth. 

Perth is a very expensive city to live in and I wondered if anyone else has contemplated or even completed a relocation and what their thoughts were.

We'd be looking at a family income around $85k per year.

We have a four year old daughter who is attends Kindy and lots of classes including swimming, dancing, acrobatics and gymnastics. 

We'd like to continue all these things and wonder if the wage will allow us to have reasonable rented accommodation and still be able to have weekend doing thing!

Any thoughts gratefully received.

Scossie


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

It goes without saying that many families live in Calgary on less than $85k p/a. So much depends on how much one's housing costs are. Calgary and its Province of Alberta are both on fire economically so housing costs on the high side. You will/can live reasonably well on your amount but it won't be a cakewalk. All your daughter's activities are readily available. 
Good Luck


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

Use the following website link for your comparison:

Cost of Living Comparison Between Perth, Australia And Calgary, Canada

The prices for Calgary are not carved-in-stone, but only to be used as a guideline.


----------

